# KindleMap.net Updated for Kindle Fire



## KindleMap.net (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi,

I got my Kindle Fire today and wanted to mention that I have updated www.kindlemap.net to show Google maps formatted for the Kindle Fire. The software was also updated for the Kindle 3.  I think it will work on the Kindle Touch and will try it when I can get hold of one.

A new feature is the ability to search and display business establishments. A street view (if available) is shown as well as the address and phone number. This feature is also available on the Kindle 3.

If you see something that doesn't work the way you might expect then please mention it.

Thanks,
Al, KindleMap.net


----------



## dcs3473 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update.  Got my Fire today and love it.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting, Al.  KindleMap.net is very easy to use, I like it a lot.  It's now in my favorites on my new Fire.


----------

